# Speedfan regelt cpu lüfter nicht runter



## MasterSax (28. April 2012)

*Speedfan regelt cpu lüfter nicht runter*

Hallo mein prb ist das ich bei speedfan den cpu lüffter nicht runter regeln kann er läuft auf 2163 RPM bei 1% auslastung

hab mir ne neue corsair H100 zugelegt ist auch alles richtig angeschlossen im bios hab ich es auch auf silent schon gestellt tut sich nix

board + corsair h100 lüftersteuerung gehen nicht . habs jetzt am gehäuse lüfter steuerung dran und es geht erstmal das sie ruhig laufen  . Woran kann es liegen am board ?


----------



## matteo92 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Speedfan regelt cpu lüfter nicht runter*

Lüfter am CPUFAN Anschluss angeschlossen ? (Sollten 4 Pins sein) Die Lüfterdrehzahl kannst du auch im BIOS manuell regeln und nicht das Profil steuern lassen.


----------



## MasterSax (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Speedfan regelt cpu lüfter nicht runter*

ja richtig angeschlossen , sind 3 pins und der 4 ist frei ist vorgegeben (rastet ein ) bios einstellen funzt auch net , hatte es auch an board die 2 lüfter getrennt funzte auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

habs jetzt erstmal die 2 Lüfter an der Gehäuse Reglung mit dran


----------



## krolf (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Speedfan regelt cpu lüfter nicht runter*

Hallo 

Falls du die PWM Modes noch nicht umgestellt hast , les dir das bitte durch  
[How to]Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan - ComputerBase Forum 

MFG


----------

